# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  New Guy, MMA Fighter, Need advice for cycle, plz help!

## ShawnP21

-Hey guys, brand new to the site, but I have done some researching for a while, I dont know a whole lot about steroids but I know the basics. Anyways, im 19 and I am an MMA fighter, i'm getting into higher level competition and all my opponents are on some kind of steroid now, and im at a huge disadvantage now, so since I dont get tested and get prizes for winning, winning is a must. 

-Over time most people ive talked to recommend EQ for me, I've heard it gives lean gains, good cardio, and it doesnt have a whole lot of negatives and doesnt cause joint pain, which is important to myself since I cant have weak joints for fighting. So I would like to know what you all recommend for my first cycle, and what sounds best for me ?

-Something im also in confusion about is how often should I take it, I know it comes to preference in a way, but some opinions would be nice 

-And that last concern I have is that from what ive heard from other users is that its good to take more than one kind of steroid, like use a certain steroid before and leading up to your fight, and than start a different cycle after my fight is done, what do you guys think about this?

-Lastely I'd like to say thanks for reading, and please be honest with me.

----------


## David LoPan

post it here ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS

----------

